# Yay (photo dump)



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Realized its been a bit since I posted pictures of the pack, so here are some recent ones! )


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Moose adopted our day old baby chicks 


The two near his armpit fell asleep 

This is his "Really mom???" face :becky:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! Border Collies and Labs, my favorite! The chick pics are way to cute.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful but the picture of the bird on the beautiful black lab is priceless!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks  Labs and BC's are my favorite too! I will always own one of each 

Moose was so incredibly embarrassed that I took a picture with it on his head. He was fine and happy looking until I brought out the camera. I think he knew that I would post it on the internet lol He is such a good boy even though because of it he becomes the brunt of the laughs


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So freakin' cute! Love the chicks with the Lab. That really is a "Why must you torture me?" kind of face in the last photo. Your guys are all beautiful and look so happy! Well, other than poor Moose being forced to wear a chick as a head piece....:wink: :smile:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww thats so cute that your lab is so sweet. Great pics!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

super cute.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

All of your dogs are beautiful. You nailed it on the head with your description of what that lab is thinking in that last pic. LOL. What a great dog. So patient.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Really cute loved the chicks. And the dogs.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe how adorable your collies are! I swear they are the cutest I've ever seen!


----------

